# Removing ACL from a bottle



## epackage (Mar 4, 2010)

What's the best way to remove the ACL from a bottle you want to add a label too ?
      Thanx guys and gals....Jim


----------



## acls (Mar 5, 2010)

ACLs are super hard to remove.  The paint is a ceramic/silica type paint that is applied, allowed to dry, and then heated on to the glass.  The ceramic label and it's bond to the glass is very strong.  It is very similar to automobile paint.

 I have heard that some of the pure, stronger acids will break down an ACL.  If you have any Muriatic acid that's where I would start.  I would soak the ACL for at least a day before I checked on it.  Some of the paint strippers made for auto paint might be an option as well.


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx ACL's I have the Muriatic acid and I will try it this weekend.......Jim


----------



## acls (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a feeling it may take a lot of soaking, then wiping the label with a cloth, then soaking some more.  let me know how it turns out.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll do it monday or tuesday and post the results...


----------

